# Adding stone to bottom during residing job.



## Jay59 (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm not sure if this needs to be in the siding or the masonry section. 

I'm in the planning stage of residing my house.  One issue I have is in the front of my house the wood siding goes all the way to the ground.  To fix this I want do a stone or brick to about 7" above the ground and then transition into Hardie Siding.

Here is a link about my residing thread - http://www.houserepairtalk.com/f34/residing-1920-wood-siding-9795/

This is what I currently have







The house is on unlevel ground.  I drew this at the highest point to illustrate that wood siding is practically setting on the ground.  



This is what I'm proposing with a couple of questions.






When I pull off the old siding, I'll be putting up OSB, House Wrap, then Hardie board.  

The biggest question does the proposed sketch seem like the right thing to do?

What should I put behind the stone/brick on the brick foundation to make sure it's flush with the stone/brick on the OSB?

How should I start attaching the stone/brick at the bottom to the foundation?  Angle iron bolted to the foundation maybe?


Thanks
I'll be back with more sketches, pictures, and questions.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 25, 2010)

Jay, I think that putting a border of stone around the bottom would make a nice accent to the wall. What are you planning on using for the stone? There are companies that make brick/stone veneers that are applied to exterior walls. They would probably be a little thicker than the siding you are using. Just make sure you put a flashing that runs at least 3" up the wall under your siding (with the house wrap over the flashing), turns out over the stone , then down 3/4" with a hem on the exposed edge.


----------

